# @lancearmstrong: Hey Glasgow, Scotland!! I'm coming your way tomorrow. Who wants to go for a bike ri



## dhague (17 Aug 2009)

Just in case anyone here wants to give it a go - the title was posted by Lance on Twitter a short while ago

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## MajorMantra (17 Aug 2009)

If I weren't mired in resits I'd be tempted to hop on the train.  Riding with Lance would be very cool.

Matthew


----------



## Chuffy (17 Aug 2009)

Bugger. Still off the bike and recovering from the dreaded snip. Oi, Noodley, you're in Scotland aren't you? How far can Glasgae be you possibly be?


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2009)

Where's Chuffy, he'll want to go, heck I'd even buy his train ticket to see it: Not forgetting Noodley either.


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2009)

cross posted. I knew he'd be around


----------



## Chuffy (17 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> Where's Chuffy, he'll want to go, heck I'd even buy his train ticket to see it: Not forgetting Noodley either.


Great minds....

I bet Kennykool just jizzed in his pants. He's actually ON THE SAME GEOGRAPHIC LANDMASS as the Great Man!


----------



## Chuffy (17 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> Where's Chuffy, he'll want to go, heck I'd even buy his train ticket to see it: Not forgetting Noodley either.


Wot, me and Noodley on a tandem shouting "TELL US YOUR VO2 MAX!" through a loudhailer?


----------



## Chuffy (17 Aug 2009)

...and wearing matador outfits.


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I bet Kennykool just jizzed in his pants. He's actually ON THE SAME GEOGRAPHIC LANDMASS as the Great Man!




B)

What an image: He surely musta crashed his bike as he did it. Here's to you Kenny


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> ...and wearing matador outfits.



Matador outfits  No!


----------



## Chuffy (17 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> Matador outfits  No!


Ok, we'll just put on droopy moustaches, curly wigs and long coats...


----------



## scook94 (17 Aug 2009)

I saw this on twitter too. Not sure where and when he's riding (anyone know?), and I know he's not well liked by some but I'd love to meet him, he was very inspirational for me when my Mum had cancer 5 years ago....


----------



## gavintc (17 Aug 2009)

Well, I intend to keep an eye on my twitter for the update on location. I will be there - should be able to escape for a couple of hours over lunch.


----------



## alp1950 (17 Aug 2009)

12 noon start?? Nearly midnight and according to Twitter he is still in Texas. 

How long would it take to get from Austin, Tx to Glasgow (even by Lear Jet). 

Think he might be late...or is this a wind up?


----------



## dhague (17 Aug 2009)

Here's the latest:
"Hey Glasgow - ride's at 12 noon. Location tbd. Stay tuned! Still dialing it in. And yes, I have my rain coat!"

Is there a "Glasgow, Scotland" in Texas?

BTW - I wouldn't bet too much on actually *meeting* him; with the best will in the world, there are bound to be a whole bunch of people wanting to see him, so my guess is there will be a shield of minders or something similar.

- Darren


----------



## scook94 (18 Aug 2009)

The timing seems highly ambitious I must admit. He's posted enough pics on twitter of himself on rides meeting Joe Public to make me think he's more approachable than you're insinuating. Even still, just to be in a pack with him would be worth taking a dive from work.... (sorry to those who don't like him, each to their own, eh...?)


----------



## yenrod (18 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> The timing seems highly ambitious I must admit. He's posted enough pics on twitter of himself on rides meeting Joe Public to make me think he's more approachable than you're insinuating. Even still, just to be in a pack with him would be worth taking a dive from work.... (sorry to those who don't like him, each to their own, eh...?)



If this was next wk i'd go up there !!!!!!! as i;m off next week 

Maybe I could pull a sicky...

Someone from here has to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!

We need the report...


----------



## maurice (18 Aug 2009)

lol, i tempted to 'get sick'.


----------



## alp1950 (18 Aug 2009)

dhague said:


> Here's the latest:
> "Hey Glasgow - ride's at 12 noon. Location tbd. Stay tuned! Still dialing it in. And yes, I have my rain coat!"
> 
> Is there a "Glasgow, Scotland" in Texas?
> ...



He seems to have stopped twittering - so perhaps he is in the air now & will be here by noon.

From what I've heard he will speak to joe public- when the TdF stayed in Les Arcs 1950 this year a couple of guys guessed which restaurant he would be in, booked a table for themselves and managed to have a chat. Someone else got him to sign his book for them. Given the short notice can't imagine that there will be hundreds of people so you might get a chance to say hello


----------



## dhague (18 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> He's posted enough pics on twitter of himself on rides meeting Joe Public to make me think he's more approachable than you're insinuating.



I wasn't making a dig against Lance, it's just a plain numbers thing: bear in mind that when he posts the pics on Twitter, he hasn't announced where he's going to be at 24 hours notice. If there are a couple of dozen people turning up, I'm sure it'll be great to meet him. If it's in the hundreds, then the chance of any individual one of those people meeting him is fairly low - but it'll still be an experience, I'm sure. Bear in mind he has well over a million Twitter followers, and I'm guessing a few of those must live near Glasgow...

Honestly, if I lived anywhere near there, then of course I'd turn up for the ride, but I'm just setting realistic expectations for those who are there tomorrow.

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## scook94 (18 Aug 2009)

Well I've dusted off my LiveStrong band and un-booked myself off the job I was signed out to in the morning... I feel serious stomach cramps coming on.... might only last 24hrs but best not to take any chances, eh?


----------



## equivalence (18 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> might only last 24hrs but best not to take any chances, eh?



Too right. You wouldn't want to infect anyone else 

I was supposed to start a new job tomorrow. Managed to postpone it until Wednesday - what a nice employer! I'm under no illusions of actually getting to meet the man but I think even just to ride along in a group with him is something I'd be glad to say I'd done.


----------



## just jim (18 Aug 2009)

"Hey Glasgow - group ride starts at Ashtree House Hotel. 9 Orr Square. Paisley, Scotland. See you there at noon!!"


So it's Paisley then, not Glasgow!


----------



## akaAndrew (18 Aug 2009)

There have been accounts of twitter accounts being hacked. Happened quite recently, and caused some embarrassment, for - I think, but I'm probably wrong - some British cyclist... 

...can just see it now, bemused residents of Ashley House Hotel looking out the windows at a waiting bunch of cyclists... cue worried elderly gent; 'ah, Morag, I knew I shudnae cut up that cyclist yesterday'....


----------



## kennykool (18 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Great minds....
> 
> I bet Kennykool just jizzed in his pants. He's actually ON THE SAME GEOGRAPHIC LANDMASS as the Great Man!



Nice one Chuffers. I DID just jizz my pants however not the first time I have been on the same land mass as Lance the Great of Plano, Texas in Juily when I was in Paris for the end of Le Tour. I even saw the Astana team bus head the wrong way up the Chamnps elysee....it was the best day!!!!!!

Not sure I can believe this Tweet. Surely there would have been more coverage of it....I'm away to check out his facebook page


----------



## maurice (18 Aug 2009)

Looks like it happened!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/8207007.stm


----------



## kennykool (18 Aug 2009)

Awsome


----------



## snorri (18 Aug 2009)

The group has been cycling for over two hours now with L in the middle, according to Tom Morton on Radio Scotland a few minutes ago.


----------



## Theseus (18 Aug 2009)

I bet the police are loving this, *NOT!*


----------



## gavintc (18 Aug 2009)

What a blast - awesome fun - one of my best bike experiences.


----------



## montage (18 Aug 2009)

what an idiot reporter in the video.

First Question: "you're also riding the the tour of Ireland next week?"
Lance: "yea"
Reporter: *"are you hoping to do well?"*


*.................*fking idiot


----------



## mr Mag00 (18 Aug 2009)

a man of the ppl


----------



## magnatom (18 Aug 2009)

gavintc said:


> What a blast - awesome fun - one of my best bike experiences.




I look forward to the ride report! 

Just a shame I was working.


----------



## mr Mag00 (18 Aug 2009)

shame at wrong end of country


----------



## Jonathan M (18 Aug 2009)

Ok, so the spontaneity is sort of nice, on the other hand WTF couldn't he have organised it so that 
1) more riders had chance to attend
2) the authorities could have supported it
3) cancer charities be wondering why the most famous cancer survivor & supporter missed the opportunity to offer a fund-raising ride for them? Orchid Cancer in particularly, but seeing as LA also had lung & brain secondaries then most of the main charities (even Cancer Research UK as an umbrella group) must be shaking their heads at this one!!??!!


----------



## gavintc (18 Aug 2009)

It would have been a disaster if more attended. Indeed, I suspect that the boys in blue are having a quiet chat to LA, asking him not to do it again. Red lights, keep left signs - ignore them all when you are keeping with LA. Once the pace quickened and the majority of the riders slid off the back, the riding settled down. But as we left Paisley - what an event!!


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (18 Aug 2009)

how much did he kick up the pace to?


----------



## Will1985 (18 Aug 2009)

Jonathan M - Armstrong wasn't the organiser!! He tweeted this morning that he was just a follower after being asked about it at customs by "Glasgow's finest".

By leaving it late he ensured that half the country wouldn't show up. Given a bit more than 20 hours notice I'd have probably hopped on the train! Personally I'd have posted very late last night to keep it to a lucky few.


----------



## MajorMantra (18 Aug 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> Ok, so the spontaneity is sort of nice, on the other hand WTF couldn't he have organised it so that
> 1) more riders had chance to attend
> 2) the authorities could have supported it
> 3) cancer charities be wondering why the most famous cancer survivor & supporter missed the opportunity to offer a fund-raising ride for them? Orchid Cancer in particularly, but seeing as LA also had lung & brain secondaries then most of the main charities (even Cancer Research UK as an umbrella group) must be shaking their heads at this one!!??!!



Why can't he just go for a ride for fun? Isn't he allowed to do that?

I think it's really cool and I would have loved to have gone. I also think that if more pro cyclists showed a bit of the common touch the way LA does then cycling might be regarded with less suspicion by the population at large. Can I be the first to suggest a group ride with VP? (on the proviso that I get to suck her wheel )

Matthew


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

May I be the first to offer the phrase 'publicity stunt' on this thread? 
<checks stopwatch>


----------



## Will1985 (18 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> May I be the first to offer the phrase 'publicity stunt' on this thread?
> <checks stopwatch>


Hater!!


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Hater!!


<clicks stopwatch>
One minute! Well done Will!  

If I'd posted this earlier I'd have had dozens of fanboys queueing up, but I didn't want too much of a crowd...


----------



## Jonathan M (18 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> May I be the first to offer the phrase 'publicity stunt' on this thread?
> <checks stopwatch>



_Egotistical_ publicity stunt?


----------



## Will1985 (18 Aug 2009)

Someone had to do it.

On a tangent to this, up until now Wiggo hasn't had any problems with fans at CTT events...maybe now he is slightly more famous I wonder if he will exercise more caution and ask for organiser's discretion or tweet what he's entering?


----------



## Jonathan M (18 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Why can't he just go for a ride for fun? Isn't he allowed to do that?
> 
> I think it's really cool and I would have loved to have gone. I also think that if more pro cyclists showed a bit of the common touch the way LA does then cycling might be regarded with less suspicion by the population at large. Can I be the first to suggest a group ride with VP? (on the proviso that I get to suck her wheel )
> 
> Matthew



Yep, we all ride for fun sometimes, maybe all the time, but to post a twat about it (is that the right word??) for the reasons I put above, well, yes, really cool for the 0.0005% of UK riders who went & rode, I just think that it is a shame that he couldn't have though bigger picture and organised something along the lines of a UK Ride of the Roses - how much money for cancer support organisations & research could that have raised???

The common touch would have been to turn up in Paisley & ask at the LBS "where does the local chaingang meet?" in an unassuming manner.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Someone had to do it.
> 
> On a tangent to this, up until now Wiggo hasn't had any problems with fans at CTT events...maybe now he is slightly more famous I wonder if he will exercise more caution and ask for organiser's discretion or tweet what he's entering?


Wiggy doesn't need 'the common touch', he _is_ common. 

I wonder if touching St Lance cures scrofula?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Aug 2009)

Oh, come on. Nobody went that didn't want to, 300 cyclists isn't going to bring the world to a stop, and people had a great time. What's not to enjoy? And, Lance, if you're reading this, you need to send me your mobile and CTC number if you want to come to Whitstable with us.


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (18 Aug 2009)

publicity stunt? - well why not? I dont doubt that he and everyone enjoyed it. It boosts my opinion of him, and I dont care if that was his intention!

If only it read 'Hey Bristol...2 :-(


----------



## johnnyh (18 Aug 2009)

I think it is pretty cool, and sounds like a blast. Those that want to will continue to find ways to put the knife in and fish/troll for a response...

how about getting him along to the Exmouth Exodus next year...


----------



## MajorMantra (18 Aug 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> Yep, we all ride for fun sometimes, maybe all the time, but to post a twat about it (is that the right word??) for the reasons I put above, well, yes, really cool for the 0.0005% of UK riders who went & rode, I just think that it is a shame that he couldn't have though bigger picture and organised something along the lines of a UK Ride of the Roses - how much money for cancer support organisations & research could that have raised???



He has raised, directly or indirectly, millions for cancer. I think he has every right to get on a bike and just ride somewhere if he feels like it. 

Matthew


----------



## akaAndrew (18 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> I think he has every right to get on a bike and just ride somewhere if he feels like it.



...and ask all and sundry to join him! 

No, just being facetious. Of course he has the right just to ride for himself.... 

...I mean, that's what he usually does! Sorry sorry sorry... can't help myself!


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

johnnyh said:


> I think it is pretty cool, and sounds like a blast. Those that want to will continue to find ways to put the knife in and fish/troll for a response...
> 
> how about getting him along to the Exmouth Exodus next year...


Only if Kimmage and Walsh will crew the tea stop....

It's a publicity stunt, pure and simple. 300 fan(boy)s get to share roadspace with their hero, hero gets to look good _and_ gets mass press coverage. Cheap, simple and everyone goes away happy. But please, don't try and spin it as 'Lance, just popping out for a ride'...

Talking about Lance having 'the common touch' as if he was a 13th century monarch just says _so_ much though...


----------



## Noodley (18 Aug 2009)

I missed it. What a shame.

For him. Imagine how pleased he would have been to meet me. I have raised pennies for loads of good causes, and promote the cause of the poor everywhere I go (usually work and back).


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> I missed it. What a shame.
> 
> For him. Imagine how pleased he would have been to meet me. I have raised pennies for loads of good causes, and promote the cause of the poor everywhere I go (usually work and back).


I have dandruff, would Sir bless me with his common touch?


----------



## Jonathan M (18 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> He has raised, directly or indirectly, millions for cancer. I think he has every right to get on a bike and just ride somewhere if he feels like it.
> 
> Matthew



Indeed. So he invites all & sundry along for fun, with a turn out greater than some sportives. I just feel an opportunity has been missed here as nearly every none-bikey type knows LA's history, so a sportive/charity ride with his patronage would be extremely well supported & possibly raise a massive amount of sponsorship, both individual & corporate.


Has LA just "gone for a ride" in this manner in the US of A?


----------



## Noodley (18 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I have dandruff, would Sir bless me with his common touch?



I shall go for a ride on my bike and hope that helps you. I'm sure it will. You are blessed. Feel thankful.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> Indeed. So he invites all & sundry along for fun, with a turn out greater than some sportives. I just feel an opportunity has been missed here as nearly every none-bikey type knows LA's history, so a sportive/charity ride with his patronage would be extremely well supported & possibly raise a massive amount of sponsorship, both individual & corporate


Even I might cut him a _little_ slack on that score! This was a classic 'quick win' piece of guerrilla marketing. Much less difficult and time consuming than organising a whole charidee ride, which I'm pretty sure he does as well. 

Watching the fanboy's reactions when you fail to bow down and lick Alpha-Dog's balls pay homage is always worth the effort though.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> I shall go for a ride on my bike and hope that helps you. I'm sure it will. You are blessed. Feel thankful.


My nuts are still aching from last Thursdays trip to the vets. Could Sir oblige?


----------



## Noodley (18 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> My nuts are still aching from last Thursdays trip to the vets. Could Sir oblige?



I'd be delighted to, once I manage to get spread the word somewhere a wee bit warmer than England....you know anyone who lives somewhere hot and affluent I could help? 

It must be Glasgow's lucky today as I see that other prize winning cock self-proclaimed Messiah Bono is there as well playing with himself in front of a big crowd at Hampden.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> I'd be delighted to, once I manage to get spread the word somewhere a wee bit warmer than England....you know anyone who lives somewhere hot and affluent I could help?
> 
> It must be Glasgow's lucky today as I see that other prize winning cock self-proclaimed Messiah Bono is there as well playing with himself in front of a big crowd at Hampden.


Oh I say! I quite like Bonio. Knows _full well_ that he's a bit of a knob and plays up to it. Got a better sense of humour than he's given credit for and doesn't nick all the tour buses leaving his teamates band members stranded before important events...


----------



## Noodley (18 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Knows _full well_ that he's a bit of a knob...


A bit of a knob?! A full on erect throbbing horses phallus more like.

I bet that's why St Lance of Love Shack is in Glasgow. They can both sit and stroke each other and tell one another how wonderful they are.


----------



## maurice (18 Aug 2009)

lol @ the haters getting themselves worked up.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

maurice said:


> lol @ the haters getting themselves worked up.


Did you just Twit at me Sir?


----------



## akaAndrew (18 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Got a better sense of humour than he's given credit for and doesn't nick all the tour buses leaving his teamates band members stranded before important events...



Glad you're paying attention there Chuffy, my posts aren't just to wind up the fanboys!

I'm sure there'll be a high old buddy buddy time up there at Hampden Park tonight.... 

'Hey, Lance, did you hear about the time I saved an entire village from starvation?' 

'No, tell me about it Bonehead'

'It's Bono actually one-ball, er, yeah....I gave them half our rider for the evening' 

'ha ha ha ha, good one, I get it, cycling, rider, ha ha ha. Say, have you heard about cancer?'


----------



## akaAndrew (18 Aug 2009)

maurice said:


> lol @ the haters getting themselves worked up.



Worked up? Hell no! We're born agains! Just laughing about our friend Jesus.


----------



## Jonathan M (18 Aug 2009)

maurice said:


> lol @ the haters getting themselves worked up.




Hate LA? Nope, just don'tlike the hyperbole and blinkered fawning that occurs at the sheer mention of his name.


----------



## alp1950 (18 Aug 2009)

You can analyse this event in so many ways....


...but at the end of the day....._pure dead brilliant!!_


----------



## gavintc (18 Aug 2009)

It was a cracking ride. I had presumed that he had arrived early morning to the hotel, get a few hours sleep after his transatlantic flight and then go for a spin. however, he arrived directly from the airport. The crowd had grown steadily and was pretty massive when he turned up at the hotel. After a shortish time, he had signed some stuff chatted to some people and given some interviews, we were off. What a crowd. 

The rain moved from drizzle to rain and as well left Paisley, some of the riding on display was simply shocking. I believed that what I was witnessing was a road race without the marshalls. I am pleased that no one was injured in the process. The pace was pretty steady at just over 20 mph on the flat, so quite comfortable. I have not a clue where we went and just hung on for the duration, noting that the number of riders was getting smaller and smaller as we charged along country lanes in a constant spray from the rain and from wheels. We then hit a decent drag and I will admit to sliding off the pace here. I could see the peloton tantalisingly in the distance and had resigned to coming home on my own or with the other tail enders. however, I then spotted that the peloton had stopped for a photo opportunity and this allowed me to get back on. We then descended back into Paisley with about 40-50 riders. Quite a contrast to the mass start which I reckon was around 300. Things were far more controlled as we headed back to Paisley. I think my average overall was somewhere around 18-19 mph. I failed to restart the computer and my last ride affected the average. 

At the end Lance signed some stuff, chatted and then headed off. It was quite an event and I am pleased to say that I cycled alongside him for a few hundred metres. 

Incredibly, the rain eased as I headed back into Glasgow.


----------



## maurice (18 Aug 2009)

Excellent stuff Gavin, did you get chance for a quick chat?


----------



## akaAndrew (18 Aug 2009)

Sounds like fun Gavin. Seriously. For all the p*ss taking etc I do here, I'd not deny anyone their enjoyment of the event.


----------



## gavintc (18 Aug 2009)

Yes, I managed a few pleasantries as we rode. Nothing earth shattering about world peace or the meaning of life, just a thank you for inviting us and a comment about the rain. He seemed to genuinely enjoy it.


----------



## maurice (18 Aug 2009)

Damnit I'm jealous.

Right, so whose up for petitioning Wiggins to do a London ride?


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

maurice said:


> Damnit I'm jealous.
> 
> Right, so whose up for petitioning Wiggins to do a London ride?


We could call it Touch A Commoner. 
I don't do hero worship of any kind, but I'd probably stir myself for Wiggy.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

That last bit could have been phrased rather better...


----------



## Noodley (18 Aug 2009)

gavintc said:


> ...just a thank you for inviting us.




He'd have liked that.


----------



## maurice (18 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> That last bit could have been phrased rather better...



It'll do nicely.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2009)

GO WIGGY!


----------



## jann71 (18 Aug 2009)

There's some good photos on Flickr, you'll probably see yourself Gavin.


----------



## gavintc (19 Aug 2009)

I was even on the 10pm news last night. And I was on my own, as my wife and son were out, so I could not go into full on boast mode. Sometimes, you just need an audience.


----------



## Jonathan M (19 Aug 2009)

maurice said:


> Damnit I'm jealous.
> 
> Right, so whose up for petitioning Wiggins to do a London ride?



He might be from London originally, but doesn't he live (shock horror  ) somewhere north of Watford Gap now? 

Why not have Wiggo do a Manchester ride, the home of British Cycling? Central to most of Britain, on the west coast mainline services or well served by motorways.


----------



## yenrod (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> May I be the first to offer the phrase 'publicity stunt' on this thread?
> <checks stopwatch>



Chuffy - jealous ?



gavintc said:


> It was a cracking ride. I had presumed that he had arrived early morning to the hotel, get a few hours sleep after his transatlantic flight and then go for a spin. however, he arrived directly from the airport. The crowd had grown steadily and was pretty massive when he turned up at the hotel. After a shortish time, he had signed some stuff chatted to some people and given some interviews, we were off. What a crowd.
> 
> The rain moved from drizzle to rain and as well left Paisley, some of the riding on display was simply shocking. I believed that what I was witnessing was a road race without the marshalls. I am pleased that no one was injured in the process. The pace was pretty steady at just over 20 mph on the flat, so quite comfortable. I have not a clue where we went and just hung on for the duration, noting that the number of riders was getting smaller and smaller as we charged along country lanes in a constant spray from the rain and from wheels. We then hit a decent drag and I will admit to sliding off the pace here. I could see the peloton tantalisingly in the distance and had resigned to coming home on my own or with the other tail enders. however, I then spotted that the peloton had stopped for a photo opportunity and this allowed me to get back on. We then descended back into Paisley with about 40-50 riders. Quite a contrast to the mass start which I reckon was around 300. Things were far more controlled as we headed back to Paisley. I think my average overall was somewhere around 18-19 mph. I failed to restart the computer and my last ride affected the average.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the report Gavin - *really great* !!!!!!!!!  must've been brilliant!

Like someone else has said - what other pro' has done _that_, look at it from the optimistic p.o.v. - its doing a whole lotta good....and anyone who gets his _twits_ can see he's straight talking - and has managed to outfox the press in doing so'...

I reckon he's fantastic !


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

yenrod said:


> Chuffy - jealous ?


Eh? No, why would I be?



> Like someone else has said - what other pro' has done _that_, look at it from the optimistic p.o.v. - its doing a whole lotta good....and anyone who gets his _twits_ can see he's straight talking - *and has managed to outfox the press in doing so'*...


Yes, because there were no press there or any media coverage at all. In fact I've definitely not read about it on the front page of the BBC website _or_ on the Guardian...
Three words for you Yenners....Cheap. Publicity. Stunt. 

That's not necessarily a bad thing but it shows how well he works the media, new tech and his fans. It's not new, but nor is it just a chap fancying a bit of company on his training ride. Bands have been doing 'secret' gigs in unexpected venues since the Beatles and I'm pretty sure that they didn't decide to have a rehearsal on top of the Apple store just because they fancied a bit of fresh air...


----------



## johnnyh (19 Aug 2009)

hehehe you old cynic Chuffy


----------



## Globalti (19 Aug 2009)

FFS, somebody had told him that deep-fried Mars bars were good for recovery after a long tour so he just nipped over.

"Hey: Glasgow, SCOTLAND......" Like Paris, France and London, England?


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

johnnyh said:


> hehehe you old cynic Chuffy


You fanboys do love your rosy tinted specs don't you?


----------



## yenrod (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Eh? No, why would I be?
> 
> 
> Yes, because there were no press there or any media coverage at all. In fact I've definitely not read about it on the front page of the BBC website _or_ on the Guardian...
> ...



Chuffy - you done a troll post - packitinnowhilstyourahead ! 

Could i say 'you on here talking of your bollox is a cheap publicity stunt ????


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

yenrod said:


> Chuffy - you done a troll post - packitinnowhilstyourahead !


Pack it in with the cockney jive talk, fool!



> Could i say 'you on here talking of your bollox is a cheap publicity stunt ????


Heh, I'm not a global brand with am image to promote....

I don't begrudge him doing it, it was a smart piece of work and neat use of new media. But anyone who thinks that he just spontaneously fancied a ride must surely believe in Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny...


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

Any marketing and PR professionals reading this will be:-
a) Impressed and jealous that they hadn't thought up that wheeze themselves
and
 P*ssing themselves laughing at the naivety of some people


----------



## BigSteev (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I don't begrudge him doing it



Really? Doesn't read that way. 
I think it's a pretty cool thing to do, don't see how you feel he needs to do it as an ego boost - I'd have thought that 3rd in the Tour after years off and a broken collar bone would have taken care of that. As to whether it should have been an all-singing, all-dancing charity ride, again why? He's done loads for charity, sometimes it just makes a change to just ride.
Even I can't be bothered with the hassle of making every 60m+ ride into some fund raising effort and I just have to turn up and do them.
So why not give some of his followers the chance to ride with him. No-one was forced to go, but those that did seemed to enjoy it. These days the opportunity to get close to any world class sportsperson seems extremely limited so I think it's an interesting idea.
My personal views on the man are pretty neutral, not a hater, but nor is he my favourite rider, and as to whether I'd have gone along - probably not. After all, it was in Scotland and it's always raining there.


----------



## eldudino (19 Aug 2009)

I'm not sure why Chuffy's so anti-publicity stunt. Who cares? Even if it was purely for self promotive purposes, it doesn't stop the fact that people had a good time and enjoyed themselves with a living legend (lover or hater, who else has won 7 TdF's?). I don't understand why you're so negative about the event.


----------



## johnnyh (19 Aug 2009)




----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> *I'm not sure why Chuffy's so anti-publicity stunt*. Who cares? Even if it was purely for self promotive purposes, it doesn't stop the fact that people had a good time and enjoyed themselves with a living legend (lover or hater, who else has won 7 TdF's?). I don't understand why you're so negative about the event.


FFS, try reading what I said...


> I don't begrudge him doing it, it was a smart piece of work and neat use of new media.





> That's not necessarily a bad thing but it shows how well he works the media, new tech and his fans.





> Cheap, simple and everyone goes away happy.





> Even I might cut him a little slack on that score! This was a classic 'quick win' piece of guerrilla marketing. Much less difficult and time consuming than organising a whole charidee ride, which I'm pretty sure he does as well.



As you can tell, I've really put the boot in....


----------



## eldudino (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> FFS, try reading what I said...
> 
> As you can tell, I've really put the boot in....



Thanks for re-posting  however it doesn't really explain your stance, unless it's just borne of a hatred of LA?!


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Thanks for re-posting  however it doesn't really explain your stance, unless it's just borne of a hatred of LA?!


Give me f*king strength....
Ok. I'll make this _really_ simple. Substitute Lance for _any_ other celebrity you care to chose. Anyone, I don't care who. If that same celebrity did the same thing, ie turned up at a previously announced location to be greeted by fans, _I'd be saying exactly the same thing_ and I _still _wouldn't have a problem with them doing it.

It's not that difficult to grasp, is it?


----------



## eldudino (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Give me f*king strength....
> Ok. I'll make this _really_ simple. Substitute Lance for _any_ other celebrity you care to chose. Anyone, I don't care who. If that same celebrity did the same thing, ie turned up at a previously announced location to be greeted by fans, _I'd be saying exactly the same thing_ and I _still _wouldn't have a problem with them doing it.
> 
> It's not that difficult to grasp, is it?



So are you saying you hate celebrities? 

I'm just trying to raise your blood pressure, feel free not to respond.


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> So are you saying you hate celebrities?


Just Texans. My mother was frightened by a steer once but I don't like to talk about it.



> I'm just trying to raise your blood pressure, feel free not to respond.


Heh, I had a feeling that you couldn't be as thick as you were making out...


----------



## MajorMantra (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I don't begrudge him doing it, it was a smart piece of work and neat use of new media. But anyone who thinks that he just spontaneously fancied a ride must surely believe in Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny...



Well that's Christmas, Easter and um, childhood ruined then. 

Seriously though, I couldn't care less if it was a 'stunt'. It was still a cool thing to do and I would have liked to have taken part.

Matthew


----------



## eldudino (19 Aug 2009)

Seriously though, he twitted (and I quote):

Thanks to everyone who turned up to ride in Paisley! I figured we'd have a nice ride for a dozen or so. But 100's came. Haha! Awesome!

SO you're WRONG! 

Queue Chuffy's blood pressure rise again!


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Seriously though, he twitted (and I quote):
> 
> Thanks to everyone who turned up to ride in Paisley! I figured we'd have a nice ride for a dozen or so. But 100's came. Haha! Awesome!
> 
> ...


Bugger off. I'm going to sit here with a nice cup of tea and think calming thoughts about Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## eldudino (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Bugger off. I'm going to sit here with a nice cup of tea and think calming thoughts about Bradley Wiggins.



What's your tipple? No M&S gold bags left at work so I'm slumming it with a Tetleys.


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> What's your tipple? No M&S gold bags left at work so I'm slumming it with a Tetleys.


Yorkshire tea please. Strong, two sugars, splash of milk.


----------



## eldudino (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Yorkshire tea please. Strong, two sugars, splash of milk.



Now you've started it. Sugar in tea?!


----------



## yenrod (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy, you are a 'spaceman' !


----------



## aJohnson (19 Aug 2009)

Tea, one sugar, not too much milk.

EDIT: no idea why I posted that really, I actually thought I was in the "Tea" thread.


----------



## Noodley (19 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Thanks to everyone who turned up to ride in Paisley! I figured we'd have a nice ride for a dozen or so. But 100's came. Haha! Awesome!



Translation:

I knew you fanboys would come to see me and stoke my ego, fawn over me and later I came thinking about how awesome I am. Haha! Suckers!


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> Translation:
> 
> I knew you fanboys would come to see me and stoke my ego, fawn over me and later I came thinking about how awesome I am. Haha! Suckers!


Work the shaft and cup the ball Noodley. That's how he likes it.


----------



## Noodley (19 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Work the shaft and cup the ball Noodley. That's how he likes it.



You been speaking to Bono?


----------



## Chuffy (19 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> You been speaking to Bono?


It's rude to talk with your mouth full. Don't you have any manners?


----------

